# White trout limit?



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a bag limit or size limit on White Trout in Alabama?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

No limits size or quanity


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

